# SIG P-226 Custom Caliber Conversion



## Heimue (Sep 22, 2016)

I am looking for a gun smith who can do a custom caliber conversion. An old style "Made-in-Germany" SIG P-226 from 9mm into a 22 Magnum. Yes I know, this is a serious modification, since the SIG 9mm mags are too short for the Magnum round. Either the mags need to be made longer, or Kel-Tec PMR-30 mags being used and "only" the grip frame being modified.

I'm in the South ATL area.

Thanks,
Dieter


----------



## WGSNewnan (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Sep 23, 2016)

..........

You could probably buy four or five PMR30s for what you would pay a gunsmith to do this even if you could find a willing gunsmith. By the time you are done it won't be a Sig anymore.


----------



## rayjay (Sep 23, 2016)

What's your budget ?


----------



## tad1 (Sep 25, 2016)

I thought you could buy a factory "upper" .22lr conversion for that sig pistol.  Now it wouldn't be a .22 mag but you could get one for practicing/plinking and it wouldn't be super expensive.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 25, 2016)

I can not help with the answer to your question, but your post cries out for this response: 

Why?


----------

